# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам видеомагнитофон

## Big525

Б/у оригинальный японский видеомагнитофон Fisher в рабочем состоянии + шнуры для подключения к телевизору
Фотографии вышлю по запросу. 
Цена 250 грн, торг.
0680683662

----------

